# Prayer for youth hunting and fishing camp



## CTO-LufkinTX (May 11, 2006)

We have a non-profit christian based youth hunting and fishing club for boys ages 7-20. We use the outdoors to tell these boys about Christ. More info at www.teamcto.org. We have 3 weeks of summer camp (8 days long) for a minimum of 15 boys each week and a 2 week mission trip to Honduras for 7 boys july 25-august 9. Week one was last week and everything was awesome. I am leaving tomorrow to do week two. Pray for safety and that the boys will be open to hear God's voice. This week will totally change these kids lives. We will be doing lots of hunting, fishing, skills, etc. and intense bible study. I appreciate all your prayers for camp, mission trip and our organization!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dear Lord, we pray and ask YOU today to put a mighty hedge of protection around this entire group that will be traveling tommorrow. We ask that YOU Lord open up these young mens hearts and minds that they may draw closer to YOU. We thank you Lord for this ministry and we know that is it orchestrated by YOU and of YOU. I pray that you uplift all spirits and that all these folks come back with a great testimony of YOUR MIGHTY WORKS. IN Jesus Name, AMEN... Glory to God.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. Great organization. I've always wanted to start something very similar, but, would want to include girls as well. I'll keep praying about that too.

Be safe!


----------



## CTO-LufkinTX (May 11, 2006)

We will add girls to the mix. We are only 18 months old as an organization and want to get the boys side running well and smoothly and then add the girls. We are growing so fast it will not take long to get the girls added!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Wow, that's 2cool!*

Now that's something I could really wrap my arms and heart around! God bless you for what you are doing. Guy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

God bless you for following your vision.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Prayers in route. Your a champion for conservation in getting the youth involved. Taking 2 kids in the outdoors does more for conservation than $10,000.00 spent anywhere.


----------



## CTO-LufkinTX (May 11, 2006)

I thank each of you for your prayers. We had 15 boys show up to camp and 15 young men go home! We taught them all marksmanship, some shot a rifle for the first time, one young man caught a 13-15 lb. flathead (you should have seen the smile on his face!), all but 3 harvested an animal (axis buck, black buck does, corsican ewes, hogs, reyhea-miniature emu (sorry about spelling), american bison, cottontail and jackrabbit. We had a blast and most importantly we baptized 5 young men yesterday after chapel!

TxPalerider-We are seriously contemplating doing one summer session for girls. I will keep you posted.

PS-I will be at the RMEF State Convention this weekend in Houston at the JW Marriott. Stop by our CTO Booth and say hi (and get some info from us)!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise The Lord. WOW 5 Baptisms...Hallelujah!!


----------

